# Long Tractor Goods/bads/uglies



## hillbillydan

Hi I found a Long 610 Tractor for sale near by but have/inquiring questions/advise before i think about making an offer. I spoke with the guy briefly over the phone about it and its a 1989 73HP diesel with loader, 4WD, and canopy Front tires are new and rear tires are loaded. He said it has about 1000hrs on it...he said when he purchased it after 50 hrs. the meter stopped working... So I am not to sure if he's pullin' my leg as far as honest hours but he did claim he put roughly 300-400 on it when he bought it... . If any one could give me some advise on what to look out for on these tractors and what a reasonable price would be for this tractor. Thank you.


----------



## Necred

I have a 60hp 2wd 450 hours, i havent had any major unexpected problems,, but all ive ever done is pull 6ft bush hog.
But, im gonna sell to get a 4wd with FEL.
Id guess 8500 for one you are looking at.


----------



## duke7595

The 610 Long is a 4cyld. diesel it is similar to the 560, engine wise. The H.P. of the 610 is approx. 65 H.P. at the P.T.O. and 57 at the Draw bar. The loader on the longs are made decent and durable . 
Most Longs have tach wows the cable or the tachs just don't last. Another weak point is the hydraulic pump , but if you change the fluid and filters and careful not to run them low they are fine.

With any tractor maintenance is the KEY oil, hydraulic fluid change and fuel filters, ect. The tractor your looking at is strong and dependable if it has been maintained. 

Check for injector leaks as well as any play in the water pump by pulling in the fan a little, also any play in the front end .And make sure the P.T.O. engages with out grinding (clutch pedal must be fully engaged) if it don't want to engage with out grinding the clutch is bad.

Longs sell cheaper then John Deere and Fords a lot cheaper. I would say IF THIS TRACTOR CHECKS OUT AS DESCRIBED it is worth approx. 7000.00 to 9,000.00 as the front end loader is valued at at least 3500.00 . REMEMBER condition and how it has been treated is the KEY , and don't forget to check the hydraulic fluid, it should be clear, if not it has been subjected to water.
Good Luck. the LONG is a fine tractor and compared to the the other tractors mentioned a steal at this price.


----------



## mpsnyder

Have a 610 and the clutch does not engage. depresses to full extent and nothing? any ideas on what happened and how to repair. Any ideas on how to find a repair shop?


----------



## duke7595

First check your linkage, if it is all connected and working, than you may have other problem, pressure plate/clutch throw-out-bearing. Check on line in your area for local garages that repair tractors.


----------



## vadasz

My long 460 diesel has a 110 volt coolant hose heater. Can I leave this plugged in for the winter?


----------



## duke7595

vadasz said:


> My long 460 diesel has a 110 volt coolant hose heater. Can I leave this plugged in for the winter?


If you use the tractor everyday, yes you can leave it plugged in, however, if
you only use it seldom why not plug it in the night before you intend on using it,
this way you save on electricity.


----------



## pogobill

Check around to see what the parts availability is like before you make an offer, and see if there is a dealer handy that services them or makes repairs.


----------



## philiphorn-84

I have a long 350 3 point wont always come up when u pull up on handle i found that if i pull up on arms part way then it will engage and go up . I have cleaned the hyd. filter and moved the draft control . what do i try next?


----------



## Jmarkv

I have a Long 2360 tractor. It sat for about a year while I took care of some medical issues, I went to crank it and while checking the fluid levels the crank case was over full and the power steering was empty. I'm guessing there is some sort of seal that has started to leak that allowed the power steering to leak into the crank case. I drained the crank case, refilled it with 15W40, then put in new hydraulic fluid into the power steering resouvour and everything works. No leaks between them that I can see or measure at the moment. Does anyone have the Parts manual and a service manual for one of these so I can see how to take it apart and then get the right seal to fix it the right way. I did find a post that someone put most of the Part 1 parts manual, however its missing a few pages, but I havent been able to find the part 2 of that manual. I also am struggling to find the service manual. If anyone has the manuals or can point me in a direction to source them I would be very greatful.


----------

